# OUTRAGEOUS CRUELTY *pic heavy*



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

it makes me mad and sad to think that some poor beta is sitting alone and cramped inside one of these awful 'homes'!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

THERE'S MORE!


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wouldn't dwell on these things. There are children in the world in far worse conditions. Look at positive things and take pride knowing YOUR Bettas are healthy and happy.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

yes, i do realize that there are children that need our help more than anything, it just irritates me that ppl treat bettas as decorations... but yes my family DOES help out by donating to the less fortunate... every bit helps!


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

Its a shame, as long as people are able to own an animal there will be someone that will abuse them in some way.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It's more ignorance than cruelty I think. People don't realise the actual needs of a betta bc of media and ill informed pet store employees. Plus, since they're so pretty, they do make nice accessories!  That's why next time I have the disposable income I'm getting a betta TATTOO!!! lol 
As long as yours are kept well and you help spread the word in your locale, then you are doing your part.  WE know these containers are a bad idea, but we need to tell kids and their parents that they are as well!!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah, like they are very pretty and can be used as a decoration, i just meant that they ALSO need to be treated like a PET too! my friend's sister got a betta and i told her what ick was and that if she needed the meds i'll loan it to her


----------



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

the eighth picture has a really pretty red betta o:!....but yes those tanks do look lame i:


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

The shoes o.o
I heard those ipond (ipod) things were banned


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

But the last one isnt that bad compared to the others. Adleast that betta has some room to swim and a plant.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

*keep in mind*

keep in mind that ALL of these have the betta photoshopped in.

I've seen even the "oh betta" one and its NOT that big, its also not that clear.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The iPod idea was such a bad bad bad idea, I think most stores banned them but they're still available via internet and classifieds (probably). They created a special bass vibration to the water so your "pet" would move to the music.  I'm still dumbfounded at how something like this could have passed tests and regulations :/


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Thunderloon said:


> keep in mind that ALL of these have the betta photoshopped in.
> 
> I've seen even the "oh betta" one and its NOT that big, its also not that clear.


Ahh okay ^^


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow... why ANYONE would ever get something like that!!! CRUEL!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We have had so many threads on this type of thing. I've never seen the shoes though.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

The shoes are remnants of the disco era.. They used to wear platforms with goldfish in them for shock value I guess. :/


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Visited a pets paradise today (equivalent to Petco or whatever it is you guys have).

Poor guys stacked ontop of each other in their own section. Couple of SBD and fin rots 

Below all the small containers and blargh. So upsetting I left without looking at kitties to try and cheer me up.


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

those are so horrible! specially the shoes and ipod. my pet store has that blue one with and without the divider "promotes betta flaring" it is sossososososo creul to keep not one but two bettas in that tiny thing. they also have the white cube. its tiny!!!! 

now strange as it may sound i kinda like that bowl in the rock design. i never buy it of course, like the others, its creul to keep a betta in it. but i wouldent mind having something of a similar desighn but bigger (a lot) and with space for plants and stuff.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah, with the shoes, how would you FEED it? and when it died, would you be walking around with a dead fish in the bottom of ur shoe??? not exactly attractive...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

The shoes are almost always fake fish inside, but still... What happens when the water starts to grow algea? lol


----------



## Akito38 (Aug 29, 2011)

The worst thing is that clear small cube tank is really common. I think Ive seen it in just about every major pet store and many department stores. Its only 0.5 gallons and has no room to put stuff in for the beta to hide behind.


----------



## sorrelhorse1 (Aug 12, 2011)

The shoes DO NOT open at all. There are shoes that do open, but it's in the sole and they don't seal tightly enough to hold water.


----------



## Talia (Aug 23, 2011)

I used to have a pair of sneakers like those shoes, only they held polly pocket dolls instead of fish. Yeah, all those tanks are really small. That's the reason why I didn't get bettas for a long time. It made me really really nervous to see them swim around in such little tanks, like racing heart nervous. Now I have bettas in decent sized aquariums and they help me relax.  One good thing I've noticed about betta tanks is that the more popular ones seem to be getting bigger. .3 gallons, .5 gallons, and 1 gallon tanks seem to be the "in" thing compared to the .1 gallons and .2 gallons that were "in" when I was little. They're still too small but it is an improvement.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

The very last picture you've posted is definitely photoshop'd.
Well, they all are, but the advertisement is _not_ cool, of course.
But anyway, I noted on the last one because if a person really looks at it, they can tell that the lighting on the betta isn't right and it's made to look like the halfmoon can fit in there. I can tell the size of teh tank by looking at teh plants and gravel, and I can guarantee that my Jade (who's actually gotten a lot bigger in the last few months) will not be able to make even circles in that thing.
The Oh Betta tank is more disturbing though since there's actually a betta in there. I hope the advertisers were just borrowing him (or her?) for the photo or the owner doesn't keep it that way.

+1 to the fact that we're keeping ours as well as we are. That, at the least, does make me happy.
I've suffered a rather heavy loss in the past few months, but I suppose that's my fault, since I've had to go on all these trips. The sitter still took care of them, he knows very well on their care, but... well things happen. 
Just love the ones you have, know that they're well and happy.
We could just as easily compare our bettas lives to those stuck in the "neat" tiny tanks, just as we could compare our children to those who barely have food for the day.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

So tanks stick out to me... One is the OH Beta... how the explitive did they get the gravel and the plant in the bottom of the thing? Well gravel just pour in and left it fall but the plant @[email protected]

Second is the bowl on the mystic rocks. While it is too small I have to admit it appeals to me because of how it looks. If I could get one with a 1.5 or 2 gal bowl on it, that would look fantastic.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I have also seen fishtank toiletseats which I thought were so sad. Imagine what a horrid life that would be for a fish. No living being should suffer what some people do to animals. Sad, very very sad.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Inga: Toilet seats or the tanks? The toilet tank is about 2 gallons, so it could work for a betta potentially. Might be kind of odd, and personally I wouldn't want a fish that just lived in the bathroom, but it is not a horrible tank.


----------



## Akito38 (Aug 29, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> Inga: Toilet seats or the tanks? The toilet tank is about 2 gallons, so it could work for a betta potentially. Might be kind of odd, and personally I wouldn't want a fish that just lived in the bathroom, but it is not a horrible tank.


Yeah but when you clean your toilet and bathroom chances are pretty good some nasty stuff could get in that tank.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

those tanks are horrible .. 

i only like those heart shaped decor in that one picture =D .. i'd put those in my tank


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah, that tank's called the AquaBlock, and is only about 2 pints. I've seen photos and videos, it looks roomy but it is quite skinny from side view...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think when me and bf get a nice apartment, I wouldn't mind keeping a nice betta tank in the bathroom if the sink is large enough!! Or the kitchen! But they would be larger tanks, not fad cubes -_-


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

heheh i couldn't ever imagine that .. your going to the bathroom but ur fishie is watching you .. and looking at you like O_O .. while ur doing ur business ... 

also i duno how safe that would be cus when u shower it does get hot and steamy .. @[email protected] duno how that would effect water temps in there .. =D 

but i do love the shock factor if u have visitors and they go in ur bathroom and the see a fishie staring back at them hehe =D the looks on their faces would be just priceless


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

omg!! LOLZ to the expression on the fish!!! I nearly died! I never thought of the fish looking back!! lol I just thought how cool it would look to have one on a large fancy bathroom sink. Yea, the steam would be a bad idea. A friend of mine has a 2 part bathroom. You open 1 door to the sink and a door on the side whoch goes to master bedroom then straight ahead is another door to the toilet and shower. If I had a bathroom like that it would work bc there would be no steam coming in from the shower part of the bathroom ^^


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

When my betta was living in a vase, I had him in the bathroom :\
The steam didn't seem to bother him much, but then again that was probably the least of his worries living in a small vase with no heater!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe he was okay bc the steam helped the water warm a bit?


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmm. Most of these are super cruel, but like one of them are good sized LOL. But I especially hated the i-pod and the shoe! That was cruel! Atleast none of us here would never even DREAM of doing something cruel like that!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wouldn't the shoe break if walking with that? o_o


----------



## hhchun (Aug 31, 2011)

:| 1.5 liters isn't even a gallon.


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

BTW - the shoe is NOT a tank. It has fake fish and that clear oil for the plastic fish to float in. Like those acrylicc cups for little kids with sparkles floating in it.

The last one on the first page is actually bigger then it looks. The photoshopped fish was made too big. My pet store keeps their bettas in them instead of cups and it gives them much more room. (Not enough for when you bring them home - but ok for the store.)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Betta-Tube-Aquarium-1ct/16940369

i just won one of these on an auction site called Listia. it's about a half gallon, but you can connect many, to create larger tanks. i don't plan on using it(unless i get, like, a rescue[which isn't gonna be anytime soon, since the pet store takes good care of their bettas]). i honestly won it, to keep it away from someone who plans on housing a betta in it. x: 

thankfully, the person auctioning it off, upgraded the betta to a larger tank. :3 we've been chatting, and i showed them aquabid, which they fell in love with. xD they seem like really caring people, and have 2 black moor goldfish in a 30 gallon, so~


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

@luimeril 

hahaha i laughed when i saw it cus i instantly thought how good would that look if i put that in my tank as tank decor =D .. it would be like a glass house for betta =)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

How would Mr. Betta get air?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the top is open, i guess. i'm not exactly sure how it works, exactly. my local walmart doesn't have them, and i can't find a good pic of them. i'll find out when i get it, i guess. >.> as i said, i don't plan on using it unless i have to. i just got it to keep it from people who don't know better. x:


----------

